
Really Disappointed with MIT Cutting Sports - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2009/04/really-disappointed-with-mit-cutting-sports.html
======
epall
Interesting! My school, RPI, tends to do whatever MIT does about ten years
after they do it. Right now we're in the process of building a $100M athletic
village. As far as I can tell it's so we can get alumni to notice us more and
donate. In ten years are we going to regret that decision?

